# Movie Soundtracks



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

Back in the day, I used to collect movie Soundtracks until they started using pop music to increase sales. Anyway, I dislike Halloween albums because... well, that's exactly what they sound like. Instead, I've always created my own HW music collections to create a creepy atmosphere. Here's some of my favs:

Bram Stoker's Dracula Soundtrack:

Main title: 
YouTube - "Bram Stoker's "Dracula"" - "Dracula, The Beginning (Track 1)" - Wojciech Kilar

The Storm (This one kicks in at 1:05):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PTpIH4VODs

There's several really great songs on this album. Here's the link for some more of 'em:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Here's my absolutely favorite! I've actauly had kids too scared to approach while playing this, and that was when I didn't even have ANY props or decorations up!

Legend Soundtrack - Tangerine Dream (Awesome band!!!)
YouTube - Legend - Darkness


I love this last one so much that I was tempted to keep it to myself!  I've loved Tim Curry's (a.k.a. Dr. Frankenfurter. Anyone?) turn as Darkness ever since I saw this movie in the theaters. I'm planning on doing a prop of Darkness for HW. I've actually done the makeup before on myself, however it was lacking the horns which is a whole other level of expertise.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I really loved Legend and Curry as Darkness... that soundtrack was pretty awesome too.  I never thought about using it as a Halloween display - good idea! 

As far as the horns, there were several posts about creating them recently. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/78651-horns-like-darkness-hhn.html

I can't find the post where someone did him with carved styro horns, but it is possible to carve them out of either white or the pink/blue stuff if you glue together a few thickness' worth and carve and use sandpaper.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great suggestions. I agree with you, I don't care for Halloween music that sounds Halloweenish either. I like using soundtracks and trailer music to give me that spooky and/or chaotic vibe. Here some to try out:

300
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Resident Evil: Extinction (whose same composer made Saw III
Saw III


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay for scores!

The music for inside my haunt is almost entirely scores. I have a more creepy than scary haunt, so the music I used is more along those lines. this past year's selections included pieces from "The Shining," "Sleepy Hollow," "Van Helsing" (the waltz), "Donnie Darko," "28 Days Later," "2001: A Space Odyssey," and "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" (Suite from Hush).

Either this year or next, I'm going to redo it and incorporate some "Silent Hill," "Hellboy II: The Golden Army," and _maybe_ "Nightmare on Elm Street" among others.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are great and ty for posting them. I recently switched to windows 7 and have no idea how to save these! Can someone help me with that?

Thanks


----------



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

Growler said:


> Those are great and ty for posting them. I recently switched to windows 7 and have no idea how to save these! Can someone help me with that?
> 
> Thanks


What are you trying to save?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

The music or vid. Once I get the vid I can use a program to get the music out of the vid.


----------



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd think MP3s made directly from the soundtracks would be your best bet. No distortion, or loss to worry about.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i use the john carpenter soundtrack,the fog for my pirate themed haunt.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

YouTube - ANTICHRIST - End Credits Music ("Chaos Reigns")


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That was disturbing...and *AWESOME* sountrack for a haunt! Thanks for reccommending it.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

No problem (you were talking to me, right? lol)

Have you seen the movie? It's one of the most disturbing films I've ever watched.


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

28 days later, Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Begining, The Omen, and Some Resident Evil are my Favorites.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

repo_man said:


> No problem (you were talking to me, right? lol)
> 
> Have you seen the movie? It's one of the most disturbing films I've ever watched.


No, I haven't. Would you be surprised to know I shy away from scary movies! I do not like gore and I'm afraid it will pop up in the movie. When I did well up some courage I have found some awesome ones: The Ring, 13 Ghosts, Blair Witch. 

I'm such a chicken......


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Terra said:


> No, I haven't. Would you be surprised to know I shy away from scary movies! I do not like gore and I'm afraid it will pop up in the movie. When I did well up some courage I have found some awesome ones: The Ring, 13 Ghosts, Blair Witch.
> 
> I'm such a chicken......


Yeah, if you're not a gore hound than you probably wouldn't like Antichrist. In all honesty, it's not scary, it's just extremely graphic.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

there are some great soundtracks out there.


----------

